# My Babies!



## BlkCat (Feb 8, 2005)

I finally have pics of my babies!!
1st is my .75 B. boehmei= ? name
2nd is my 2.25 P. irminia=Anya
3rd is my .75 Chaco golden knee =Saint
4th is my 1.75 B. boehmei =Sloth
5th is my 3 inch B. smithi = Tippy
I will post the rest.


----------



## BlkCat (Feb 8, 2005)

The 1st is Tippy grooming herself. 
The 2nd is Tippy eating. See why I call her Tippy?
The last is a bit blurry. Its all my Ts and thier enclosures.


----------



## Sandra (Feb 8, 2005)

Those are great!    Thanks for sharing your family with us.


----------



## Bearskin10 (Feb 15, 2005)

Nice looking irminia, you may be able to sex it by its next molt? Arboreal's are a little more difficult as there flaps are not quite as pronounced as most terrestrials so may have to wait another molt, What no Avic. yet? or do you have others?


----------



## BlkCat (Feb 15, 2005)

Bearskin10 said:
			
		

> Nice looking irminia, you may be able to sex it by its next molt? Arboreal's are a little more difficult as there flaps are not quite as pronounced as most terrestrials so may have to wait another molt, What no Avic. yet? or do you have others?


i had a A. versicolor. He died this past dec. 
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=36145
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=36724
I want a A. huriana and a A. minatrix. just have some slings to raise before I get them. But if I get a chance at a 1 inch or larger A. huriana sling I will get it. (provided i have funding) hopefully they wont be too expensive. 

I was told that I should be able to sex my P. irminia in the next molt in this thread
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=40239
I am bad at sexing, so i may have to send the molt off. If its tricky then i dont think I should even try. What about the adult colors? When do they show if it male? the mature molt only?


----------



## Bearskin10 (Feb 15, 2005)

I'm sorry about your little versi. they can be a little tricky. 

I would get the minatrix before the huriana, the little minatrix are just too cute... 
also purpurea's are very nice too.
As for sexing the irminia I am not saying it can't be done just much harder than terrestrial plus my arboreal's seem to destroy there molts much more so than my terrestrials so good luck even getting a good enough molt to try a sex from.


----------



## BlkCat (Feb 15, 2005)

I just love how the hurianas are little poof balls. U probably already knew I liked the fluff look from my coment on ur male P. irminia.


----------



## Bearskin10 (Feb 15, 2005)

Yes they are cute little puff balls   Here is a picture of the little versicolor I told you about.  
Added a picture, it is a little blurry but you can see a little better to what she is clutched on to.


----------



## BlkCat (Feb 15, 2005)

awww she is tiny cute. She has little puff legs too. I am so very excited!~


----------



## Bearskin10 (Feb 16, 2005)

I think she is only around 3-1/2" or 4" at most, she was very unsure of the mating at first but warmed up to it after the first hook up. I think in total I had her with my males about 6 or 7 times. Was kind of odd the first male I had her with was a very big male around 5-1/2" maybe 6"  was the first time I had a male dwarf my female like that, I have had bigger males just not that much bigger so it was kind of scarry.


----------



## Bearskin10 (Feb 16, 2005)

Opened it up today and was way over what I expected out of such a small girl, quick count came up with 135 not bad considering with her size I was thinking 50 or so, now I just hope they are good.


----------



## Bearskin10 (Feb 27, 2005)

Pics I promised you...


----------



## BlkCat (Feb 27, 2005)

Thats too exciting. I bet its better than worrying when they dont move. How many hatched?


----------



## Bearskin10 (Mar 6, 2005)

BlkCat said:
			
		

> Thats too exciting. I bet its better than worrying when they dont move. How many hatched?


I am not sure but I think at least 100, couple new pics for ya...


----------



## Bearskin10 (Mar 9, 2005)

Couple new ones for ya, gotta love the first one of the little versitick, looks like it is going to pop  
Edit: OPPS meant the second picture  :8o


----------



## evil_educator (Mar 9, 2005)

Lol awww... they look so cute...


----------



## OldHag (Mar 9, 2005)

Those guys are DARLING!!!!   Im hoping to someday hear the Pitter Patter of thousands of little feet too   Just need to find some males....

Michelle


----------



## tmanjim (Mar 11, 2005)

hey cat, those are some nice pics. by the way i think kelly swift has some 3/4 in. hurianas for sale. i'm telling you, they are the best.


----------



## BlkCat (Mar 11, 2005)

tmanjim said:
			
		

> hey cat, those are some nice pics. by the way i think kelly swift has some 3/4 in. hurianas for sale. i'm telling you, they are the best.


the avics are bearskin's new babies...Arent they cute?   
the hurianas at kelly's are sold out.   Most of his avics are.


----------



## Bearskin10 (Mar 16, 2005)

Little cutie


----------



## BlkCat (Mar 16, 2005)

Looks like its rear has been laid with gold leaf. Sparkle butt!


----------



## Rob1985 (Mar 16, 2005)

Nice T's cat!!!!! Hey post youe A.genic...I wanna my possible future mate!! :}


----------



## DanD5303 (Mar 16, 2005)

Great Pics Bearskin!  Thanks for posting them.

DanD


----------



## BlkCat (Mar 17, 2005)

Rob1985 said:
			
		

> Nice T's cat!!!!! Hey post youe A.genic...I wanna my possible future mate!! :}


I thought u were Leanne's man? j/k  :} 
My A. genic is .5 inch. I doubt the cam will get a good shot of her. The camera I used to get the pics, I borrowed from my dad's g/f. BUT, my stepdad said he will give me his old digital cam. So maybe I can get some pics soon. My larger boehmei has molted into a beauty!


----------



## Rob1985 (Mar 17, 2005)

Well I am Leannes man!!! ;P  Yeah If you can get a good pic of it I wanna see :}


----------



## BlkCat (Mar 17, 2005)

Rob1985 said:
			
		

> Well I am Leannes man!!! ;P  Yeah If you can get a good pic of it I wanna see :}


lol, I will try it but I cant gaurantee it.


----------



## Bearskin10 (Mar 19, 2005)

First your C. bechuanicus and next double trouble heading your way


----------



## BlkCat (Mar 19, 2005)

Those are so Cute!! Dont get bit! 
Oh wait... Who am I talking to. :}


----------



## anderstd (Mar 19, 2005)

*Double Trouble*

Well trouble never looked so good.


----------



## shogun804 (Mar 19, 2005)

those pics are awsome, congrats on the egg sac hatclings they are so cool looking :clap:


----------



## Mattyb (Mar 19, 2005)

nice collection...i wonder who suggested you buy that P.irminia?  



-Mattyb


----------



## BlkCat (Mar 19, 2005)

Peer pressure, Matty! j/k  
Matty talked me into it, and i love her to death. I just wish she was more active. She just molted into a beautiful 3 inches.


----------



## Apocalypstick (Mar 21, 2005)

The pic of the little p. irminia was adorable...have any pics of her her 
post-molt??


----------



## BlkCat (Mar 21, 2005)

Apocalypstick said:
			
		

> The pic of the little p. irminia was adorable...have any pics of her her
> post-molt??


I had to borrow a cam to get those shots. I am hoping to get a cam but RENT SUX!


----------



## Bearskin10 (Mar 21, 2005)

Pics as promised   Startin to get there blue....


----------



## BlkCat (Mar 21, 2005)

WOW! that is neat. i didnt know they did that. I always thought that they were just blue one day after molt.


----------



## Bearskin10 (Mar 25, 2005)

Thought you might be interested in this kittie :} , this is the first of the little guys to molt out into a true spiderling with many soon to follow :drool: 
Sooooon.........


----------



## BlkCat (Mar 25, 2005)

YAY! They have hair!!   They actually starting to look like real Ts.


----------

